# Trekkers unite



## spike4evah (Oct 25, 2010)

Im a fan of the original series, My favourite characters, are Bones/Mccoy, Kirk and Spock.

I love TOS a lot XD 


What series is your favourite and whom are ur favourite characters.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

TNG

Piccard and Data


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> TNG
> 
> Piccard and Data



Ah ok.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

TNG

piccard x worf
hot noodles


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 25, 2010)

My fav would be a tie between TNG and DSN tho TOS is close behind them.

Voyager was just so-so and Enterprise I only watched cause nothing else was better on.

The newest movie was great too.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

voyager sucked and kate mulgrew is an objectivist jerk!
although i always felt DSN got a bad rap, yeah the ending was kind of "uh" but the whole federation homebodies at war thing was a really cool concept
like instead of exploring lets see what people do on the space-can

i felt sisqo was a pretty ballsy captain, too, get'n'rdun


----------



## GingerM (Oct 25, 2010)

TOS - Scotty. That accent was so... mmmm! I am going to say, though, that I very much enjoyed the Mirror-Universe episodes of Enterprise; I thought they did an excellent job of tying into the TOS episodes "Mirror Mirror" and "The Tholian Web". I found the Mirror universe title credits particularly chilling...


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

GingerM said:


> TOS - Scotty. That accent was so... mmmm! I am going to say, though, that I very much enjoyed the Mirror-Universe episodes of Enterprise; I thought they did an excellent job of tying into the TOS episodes "Mirror Mirror" and "The Tholian Web". I found the Mirror universe title credits particularly chilling...


 
it takes a strong horsesoul to love scotty with that hideous freak hand he's got


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 25, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> it takes a strong horsesoul to love scotty with that hideous freak hand he's got


 
Missing part of a finger doesn't make a hand a "hideous freak".


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 25, 2010)

You can't beat the original. The special effects were crap, but each episode had an amazing story to it and usually some kind of moral lesson hidden in it. Star Trek made me a better person.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon said:


> You can't beat the original. The special effects were crap, but each episode had an amazing story to it and usually some kind of moral lesson hidden in it. Star Trek made me a better person.


 
TNG had moral lessons too


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2010)

I loved the original, but honestly, I still have to say I enjoyed TNG more. :V

Voyager was okay at first, but then it got meh.  DSN was pretty good though.

That new series sucked balls.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Missing part of a finger doesn't make a hand a "hideous freak".


 why did they cover it up every time they could then


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 26, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> why did they cover it up every time they could then


 
Because having a guy with a missing finger in such a future timeperiod would have been hard to explain, so better just to hide it.  They had to do the same on Mash... Gary Burghoff, otherwise known as "Radar" O'Reilly, had a deformed hand, something that would have kept him from serving in the real military, so, yes, they had to hide it.


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'll always like the original Star Trek best, it's what first got me into science fiction. When the animated series was first run it was the first TV show I scheduled my day around. TNG got off to a weak start, but got a lot better after the first couple of seasons, I like it almost as much as TOS.    





Shartblaster said:


> it takes a strong horsesoul to love scotty with that hideous freak hand he's got


 James Doohan lost his finger fighting in World War II.





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> His first combat was the invasion of Normandy at Juno Beach on D-Day. Shooting two snipers, Doohan led his men to higher ground through a field of anti-tank mines, where they took defensive positions for the night. Crossing between command posts at 11:30 that night, Doohan was hit by six rounds fired from a Bren gun by a nervous Canadian sentry:[3] four in his leg, one in the chest, and one through his right middle finger. The bullet to his chest was stopped by a silver cigarette case.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 26, 2010)

Didnt know that about Jimmy Doohan.
I have seen a few eps of Nextgen and voyager, i found them boring compared to the original series, Im a Spock and Kirk fan 4evah


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Because having a guy with a missing finger in such a future timeperiod would have been hard to explain, so better just to hide it.  They had to do the same on Mash... Gary Burghoff, otherwise known as "Radar" O'Reilly, had a deformed hand, something that would have kept him from serving in the real military, so, yes, they had to hide it.


 
for all the people that got sucked into vortices turned into gods and generally permanently screwed in numerous physical and psychological ways you think "an engineer lost his finger in a space doohickey" would still be passable



spike4evah said:


> Didnt know that about Jimmy Doohan.
> I have  seen a few eps of Nextgen and voyager, i found them boring compared to  the original series, Im a Spock and Kirk fan 4evah


 
grrr fuck you
kirk may be some kind of master at the worst wrestling moves this side  of alpha centauri but picard became a borg and had a mudwrestling  breakdown with his freakishly huge brother picard is a soulful man


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> grrr fuck you
> kirk may be some kind of master at the worst wrestling moves this side  of alpha centauri but picard became a borg and had a mudwrestling  breakdown with his freakishly huge brother picard is a soulful man


 
Not to mention his reflective scalp has magical powers.


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

kirk has all kinds of powers
[yt]1OxIrADjiHo[/yt]
kirk the incredible sweating man from OoOoOuter space also he can change his face and hair whenever he feels like it
whoooo

[yt]FIV-A0-o9vo[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Didn't you ragequit a few weeks ago?

Being one with CC in a group, doesn't sound good...

CC - Chris Chan


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;wRnSnfiUI54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54[/video]
KHAAAAAAAAAANNNN!
*echoes in space*

Piccard all the way!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 26, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> for all the people that got sucked into vortices turned into gods and generally permanently screwed in numerous physical and psychological ways you think "an engineer lost his finger in a space doohickey" would still be passable


 
Not when the technology exists to regenerate or otherwise replace that missing finger.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 26, 2010)

*quote* grrr fuck you
kirk may be some kind of master at the worst wrestling moves this side of alpha centauri but picard became a borg and had a mudwrestling breakdown with his freakishly huge brother picard is a soulful man


k each to their own, all im saying, is that i love kirk and spock. In my fanfics and roleplays I am a Lieutenant and 3rd in command on the enterprise 

I find Kirk and Spock very cute and lovable in TOS. id kill for an original series phaser toy


----------



## Silverfox2007 (Oct 26, 2010)

Favorite Trek was DS:9.

Sisko is still my favorite, though I grew up with Picard, so it's a close one.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 26, 2010)

Voy is my favourite series... TGN running very very close second. 

My favourite character has to be Data, a source of so much comedy!
Favourite villain is the Borg, because you will be assimilated! Resistance is futile!


----------



## selskie (Oct 27, 2010)

McCoy was pretty awesome-







Also this thread needs more Riker:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2010)

My favorite series is probably Enterprise (for its acting mostly), but Jean-Luc Picard is the best captain IMO because he has that "Renaissance man" thing going on. 
I like to push all events in the timeline forward 100 years or so (Eugenics Wars, etc).
I have a thing for later Romulan ship designs, especially the _Valdore_


----------

